# GeForce3 TO HOT?



## ElFunghi (10. August 2002)

Moin,
ich weis nu net ob einer schnell antworten sollte oda net.
Also ich hab ne GF3Ti500 nen P4 1400MHz 512 RAM und Win2k drauf und die Graka wird TIERISCH heiss, ich habe während des betriebes mal auf den passivhühler gepackt und mir fast die flossen verbrannt. Das kann doch net sein oda??? Ausserdem ruckel BlackHawkDown auf einmal tierisch und 3dmark zeigt auch ne ganze menge weniger punkte an als sonst 
Weis einer was da los iss??
Bitte um schnelle antwort bevor hier noch was durchbrennt


----------



## ElFunghi (10. August 2002)

Ich hab mal n biserl im Netz rumgestöbert und hab gesehen das das auch an dem Netzteil liegen kann wenn es zu schwach ist , stimmt das? Weil ich hab net grad wenig in meinem Rechenr drin, wieviel Watt bräuchte ich für: P4-1400MHz,GF3Ti500,DVD-Laufwerk,Brenner,4Ramriegel(RD)(zusammen512MB),2 Netzwerkkarten, ne Soundkarte 2Diskettenlaufwerke??

Please for Quick Help


----------



## eViLaSh (12. August 2002)

was hast du denn für ein netzteil ?

ich würde sagen bei dir reichen 350-400 Watt

aber mal ne frage: für was brauchst du 2 diskettenlaufwerke ? :>

was deine warme geforce angeht: vielleicht mal nen aktiv kühler drauf packen !

aber normalerweisse dürfte die wärme nicht alzuviel ausmachen, was die preformance angeht, da ne gpu mehr wärme aushält als ne cpu...


----------



## ElFunghi (12. August 2002)

Also mein Netzteil hat 280Watt ,
2 Diskettenlaufwerke brauchte ich mal um Disketten schnell zu Kopieren, und nu hab ich se halt noch drin *gg*
Also nen AktiveKühler iss schon drauf, allerdings so en Miniteil von Creative, vielleicht kennste die Karte vom aussehen her.
Was ja auch noch sein könnte wäre, das wenns Netzteil halt zu schwach iss die GraKa einfach zuweninig Saft kriegt und dann halt ruckel? Iss meine These bis jetzt.

THX
ElFunghi


----------



## g-zus (12. August 2002)

have same problem:

naja, fast.

hab die GF3 standart auf der Elsa Gladiac 920!

Hitze is nicht so mein Problem, aber das ruckelt bei mir in konzinuierlichen abständen. bei games nicht gearde vorteilhaft!

These von Freund und mir war auch, dass netzteil zu klein.
aber 300Watt müssten ja passen.

werd vielleicht mal formatieren.
vielleicht luegts ja an der konfig..


----------



## ElFunghi (12. August 2002)

Also am Formatiern liegts net, glaub mir. Ich hab shcon wieoft Formatiert und immer ging alles perfekt, aba nu stimmt was net aba es liegt net an Windoof (ausnahmweise ma net ).
Tjo also 280Watt sind defenitiv zu wenig, hat einer ne Ahnung wo ich nen Enermax günstig herbekomme? Ob E-Shop oda Laden , iss wurscht!


----------



## g-zus (12. August 2002)

bei ebay kriegt man wenn man glück hat welche recht billig!


----------



## BigJuri (12. August 2002)

Es könnte auch ein Treiber-Problem sein oder aber ein IRQ-Konflikt. Um einen IRQ-Konflikt zu vermeiden sollte der erste PCI-Slot (der unter dem AGP-Slot) immer frei bleiben, da sich der die Ressourcen mit dem AGP-Slot teilt.
Aber der Sache mit dem Netzteil stimme ich auch zu. Für dieses System würde ich dir zu einem 431 Watt-Netzteil von Enermax raten. Du kannst ja mal hier nachschauen, ob du was passendes findest.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. August 2002)

Wollte ja nur einwerfen das 280 absolut reichen.

Einer in der Family hat ein 250 Watt mit 2GHz P4 und GeForce 4 + Brenner + DVD und allem Anderen...Keine Probleme.

Sogar noch 2 7200er Platten drin.


----------



## ElFunghi (12. August 2002)

Was hat der fürn Board, und was für RAM? Mein Board saugt ne ganze Menge und hab 512RD- RAM!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. August 2002)

Dell Mainboard auch mit 512 RD-RAM. 850(e) Chip.


----------



## eViLaSh (13. August 2002)

kommt immer auf die qualität des netzteils an, aber um festzustellen, obs wirklich ned langt, kannst du mal schaun, ob dein netzteil *sehr* warm wird im betrieb !

aber das mit dem irq oder treiberproblem würde ich auch erstmal vorher überprüfen !


----------



## g-zus (13. August 2002)

mein 300w netzteil (noname glaub ich!) bleibt immer gleich warm.
ich werd aber trotzdem mal aus testzwecken eins von einem freund einbauen, wenns dann immer noch "rumruckelt" liegts nicht am netzteil.


----------



## ElFunghi (13. August 2002)

Reichen konstante 74°C für zu warm?


----------



## g-zus (13. August 2002)

also wenns gehäuse vom nt bei dir so warm wird, auf jedenfall.
aber 74°C is auf jedenfall viel.

ob viel zu viel weiss ich zwar nicht, aber zum vergleich:

mit temperatorsensor (sehr flacher sensor-->gutes messergebnis!) hab ich an der aussenseite von meinem NT stets 34°C sowas, innen hab ich mal so 38° frei in der luft gemessen!

paar einzelteile könnten zwar auch mal wärmer werden, aber wenns allgemein niedrig ist, dann dürfte ja nix fehlen.

aber bei 74° alda, weiss ned.


----------



## eViLaSh (13. August 2002)

mit 74° is dein nt glaub ich kurz vorm durchschmoren :>

also -> neues netzteil ! (mind. 300 Watt)


----------



## g-zus (13. August 2002)

lol

fast doppeltsoheiss wie meins!
auf jedenfall derbe temperatur alda...


----------



## ElFunghi (13. August 2002)

Boar ******** jo, also ich hab im mom das Gehäuse offen, da geht das ja noch da es gut abkühlen kann. Allerdings sobald ichs wieder zu mach steigt die Hitze wieder an, und die 74°C merke ich sogar am Gehäuse des Netzteils!!!!!
Na denne, 100€ los *rofl*


----------

